# will CLOUT stain substrate, rocks?



## panopticon (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello,

I've got some bloat going on in my tank and am about ot order some CLOUT. I've read about how it will stain epoxy and airline tubing, but what about substrate and rocks? Mine are mostly white, although that was when I setup the tank; they are now covered with a thin film of algae.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never had it stain my sand, and the staining of the silicone fades over time and water changes. :thumb:


----------



## panopticon (Mar 11, 2007)

Many thanks for you reply, that is good to know.

None of my LFS that I have access to have CLOUT, but one does have API's General Cure, which is for parasites and has these ingredients:

Metronidazole-250 mg and Praziquantel-75 mg per packet

What do you think is better at treating the tank? I've lost one fish, one is sick, and the rest all look fine but I want to treat the tank to reduce the chance that one of the others will get sick.

Thanks!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The "General Cure" should be fine...And thanks for posting the ingredients, I wasn't aware that it had both met and praziquantel in it!


----------



## panopticon (Mar 11, 2007)

My pleasure. I'm glad to give you some info in exchange...


----------



## panopticon (Mar 11, 2007)

One more thing occurred to me: I know I should remove the charcoal from my cannister but how about the biological filter trays? This is recommended for antibiotic medications, of course, but is it necessary for the anti-parasitic General Cure?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I only remove carbon from my filtration, and only if the carbon is less than 2 weeks old. If it's older than that, it isn't going to remove the meds, anyway. By that point, it isn't doing much at all!


----------



## panopticon (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## panopticon (Mar 11, 2007)

Now I'm wondering if I shouldn't feed them some medicated food. I have the General Cure and added the recommended dosage last night; I realized how easy it would be to add the meds to a cup of their food that has been moistened. I've seen some recommendations on the boards about feeding them the meds ...and since this is an internal parasite, why not?

What do you think?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I always prefer to have the meds ingested if possible, so I agree.


----------

